# Anyone getting DVC matches for end of June



## nursie (Dec 7, 2012)

I got matched for 3 weeks in June but I'm still waiting for the last week of June for a DVC resort match.
Anyone matched for an RCI exchange for June 27-29 checkin dates onsite at WDW?


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 8, 2012)

No luck so far, I am hoping that will come out this week.


----------



## nursie (Dec 8, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> No luck so far, I am hoping that will come out this week.



I'm thinking 'Patience is a virtue' and when it happens it happens. So until then, I'm stuck with obsessing and checking RCI website every hour of the day,

I agree too that it will be in the next 1-2 weeks since my latest confirmation date was June 22nd. Holding my breath and turning blue like a smurf !


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 9, 2012)

nursie said:


> Holding my breath and turning blue like a smurf !



LOL, I remember that show


----------



## bnoble (Dec 9, 2012)

> I'm thinking 'Patience is a virtue'


Really?  It's hard to tell based on your posts...


----------



## nursie (Dec 9, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Really?  It's hard to tell based on your posts...



I said 'thinking' not 'following' the mantra 
I've never been a patient person and with 6 children, 4 who are special needs (adopted through foster care), I have learned to have the patience of a Saint.....EXCEPT for when it comes to getting my upcoming Disney trip planned       

Show me a DVC match


----------



## elaine (Dec 9, 2012)

wow--nursie--God bless you for such a loving heart--hope you get your match(es) for DVC! Elaine


----------



## bnoble (Dec 10, 2012)

> I said 'thinking' not 'following' the mantra


Fair enough.  One bit of advice though: I see you posted on the DIS as well.  I'd advise you to lay low there about what you've been able to manage via exchange.  Several of the owners there get pretty miffed about us "low-rent" exchangers sullying their precious DVC, and there isn't anyone over there who knows more about exchange than people here or at TS4M.  The few who do know a lot also tend to post on the "regular" timeshare boards as well.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 10, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Fair enough.  One bit of advice though: I see you posted on the DIS as well.  I'd advise you to lay low there about what you've been able to manage via exchange.  Several of the owners there get pretty miffed about us "low-rent" exchangers sullying their precious DVC, and there isn't anyone over there who knows more about exchange than people here or at TS4M.  The few who do know a lot also tend to post on the "regular" timeshare boards as well.



I would 2nd Brian's comment about the DIS board. As a an owner of DVC and other TS's, other than Dean, Brian and a few others talking exchanging into DVC on the DIS boards is rather useless and just manages to get the DVC crowd up in arms. 

I don't think Brian mentioned his WOW trade on the DIS boards this year. As it was prime DVC time and THE resort for that time of year.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 10, 2012)

I may have mentioned that I *stayed* there, but I am almost sure I did not mention *how*.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with Brian's advice.

You may seriously want to consider buying a few DVC points and soon (they are talking about more restrictions on resale points).

We are a family of 5 and we started out with just a small 25 point contract which allowed us the benefit of purchasing annual passes at a $100 discount and $125 for premium annual passes.  At the time we paid around $2500 for the contract.  We have more than  made up the $2500 and we have used the points to fill in the gaps with our exchanges.  Right now they are even offering a special for the premium annual passes for $399 for members.  They have to bought by the end of 2012 and activated by the end of 2013, but the savings do add up.

Two cons to doing this are:

One:  No benefits are guaranteed.  It can go away at any time.

and Two:  Sometime you get addonitious...we started with just the 25 contract and ended up with 2 more.

But with a family your size and trips of that duration, I was just wondering how you handle the park admission situation.

Of course, the having the annual passes also tends to keep us at Disney since the admission is already paid for.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll second the 25 point contract!  We picked one up for under $2k (and MFs around $125/year).  With 5 of us, we save many times the annual MF when time we buy a round of APs.  We're going to buy the Premium Annual Passes later this month and activate them on our upcoming Spring trip, then use them for (at least) a few trips in the following 12 months.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 10, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I may have mentioned that I *stayed* there, but I am almost sure I did not mention *how*.



Though you should have, could use a bit of fun on the DIS. Nothing like seeing the DVC pitchforks and torches come out.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 11, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I may have mentioned that I *stayed* there, but I am almost sure I did not mention *how*.



  That's a good idea.


----------



## Culli (Dec 11, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Though you should have, could use a bit of fun on the DIS. Nothing like seeing the DVC pitchforks and torches come out.



And then they argue with you when you give them the advice that DVC pts are best used at DVC resort and not traded out.  So they defend trading out and what a value it is then turnaround and complain when people trade in for cheap.  I'm not sure they understand how "trading" inventory works....most of them are hopeless in understanding the system.  

Now as one who owns DVCs and trades in LOTS from the "super smart DVC" people who trade out....I say we flood the boards on what a GREAT VALUE trading out is and encourage more of it


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 12, 2012)

Culli said:


> And then they argue with you when you give them the advice that DVC pts are best used at DVC resort and not traded out. So they defend trading out and what a value it is then turnaround and complain when people trade in for cheap. I'm not sure they understand how "trading" inventory works....most of them are hopeless in understanding the system.


They just want to believe that what they bought is the best value, even if it isn't.  You can justify owning DVC in a lot of different ways (flexibility, ability to get into Treetop Villas, resale value, perks, etc.), but it's tough to justify it based on value.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 12, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> They just want to believe that what they bought is the best value, even if it isn't.  You can justify owning DVC in a lot of different ways (flexibility, ability to get into Treetop Villas, resale value, perks, etc.), but it's tough to justify it based on value.



I called my guide yesterday and bought 25 more points direct. Points were in my account within hours. I just wanted more and didn't want to wait to find a small resale. My guide told me something I didn't know, you can purchase 50 points direct as a new member. I love being able to call Dvc and book a few nights.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 12, 2012)

Culli said:


> I'm not sure they understand how "trading" inventory works....most of them are hopeless in understanding the system.



Gosh most of them are hopeless at understanding how the internal DVC system works. . When they go off to talk about trading in RCI, I walk away from that thread, I let Dean handle it.

How many threads on I want to go at time X, now when is the 7 month window? 

And you know it seems like most of them still call in to make reservations! And don't seem to understand that you get an hour headstart online(Unfair, the battlecry of the DIS board DVC'ers).


----------



## nursie (Dec 12, 2012)

*Still no hit for end of June*


Over 30 units available at noon today in DVC resorts, latest checkin dates July 7th.... and none that matched my search criteria .

Maybe my week request is high demand? Didn't see any for end of June (which includes July 4th)
Really was hoping to be able to stay for my son's birthday. Here's hoping more are on the way in the next weeks/months.


----------



## Culli (Dec 12, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Gosh most of them are hopeless at understanding how the internal DVC system works. . When they go off to talk about trading in RCI, I walk away from that thread, I let Dean handle it.
> 
> How many threads on I want to go at time X, now when is the 7 month window?
> 
> And you know it seems like most of them still call in to make reservations! And don't seem to understand that you get an hour headstart online(Unfair, the battlecry of the DIS board DVC'ers).



Which is so true "UNFAIR" is the battle cry!!!  At times sounds like my 4 kids fighting screaming UNFAIR.

The main advantage of owning DVC is to book what you want when you want...so not knowing how to use it just makes me 

On the flip side I don't feel sorry for people who complain and scream "UNFAIR" about trying to trade into DVC that they can't get X resort at X time...or the trade in value is getting it is too much - if you have that type of expectations then buy DVC.


----------



## nursie (Dec 12, 2012)

Not everyone can afford DVC or wants to go to Disney every year or more often which I'm assuming is the reason people would buy.
We were nominated for Extreme Makeover Home Edition several years ago and the producers were interested in us but we didn't make the final cut so we didn't get our free trip to Disneyworld. My feeling tho is it was an honor to just be nominated by the Special Ed dept of our school district. 
With enough local timeshare TPUs and low MFs, I feel blessed that I am able to get into Disney resorts at a reasonable cost and I appreciate every match.
I chose to adopt 4 children who have special needs because they needed a safe, loving home. If I get excited because I spent money for a WDW vacation of a lifetime instead of spending it on much needed home repair this year then I want to take more than one trip in 12 months since buying passes to get in the door cost our family $4300 !!
Making a second trip on those passes within the year makes sense to me because we may not be able to do this again.
I will never say never again but due to circumstances, it may be an extended time before we can return.
I LOVE to travel and this has been an exciting year to be able to do what I have wanted to do since we said YES to taking on these sweet but challenging children.
Everyone has a story, I know. I just want mine to have a happy ending like everyone else. I'm staying hopeful for one more joyful albeit chaotic week with my kids at a DVC resort.......can I get an AMEN?!


----------



## Culli (Dec 12, 2012)

nursie said:


> Not everyone can afford DVC or wants to go to Disney every year or more often which I'm assuming is the reason people would buy.
> We were nominated for Extreme Makeover Home Edition several years ago and the producers were interested in us but we didn't make the final cut so we didn't get our free trip to Disneyworld. My feeling tho is it was an honor to just be nominated by the Special Ed dept of our school district.
> With enough local timeshare TPUs and low MFs, I feel blessed that I am able to get into Disney resorts at a reasonable cost and I appreciate every match.
> I chose to adopt 4 children who have special needs because they needed a safe, loving home. If I get excited because I spent money for a WDW vacation of a lifetime instead of spending it on much needed home repair this year then I want to take more than one trip in 12 months since buying passes to get in the door cost our family $4300 !!
> ...



Let be more clear......not talking about you, trying to get a certain date - hey we all do that - I don't see you complaning about it.  I'm talking about people who play the "UNFAIR" card and expect that they should get everything exact as they demand.  Expect and hope or would like to get are sooooooooooo different than expecting you should get everything in a trade.  I don't care if it is DVC or any other trade, if you "EXPECT" to get your exact wishes and it is owed to you...then you need to own there pay rack rates or whatever.  

I really hope you get what you want and again please don't think my comment was aimed at you.  You are correct we all have our own story.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 13, 2012)

nursie said:


> Over 30 units available at noon today in DVC resorts, latest checkin dates July 7th.... and none that matched my search criteria .
> 
> Maybe my week request is high demand? Didn't see any for end of June (which includes July 4th)
> Really was hoping to be able to stay for my son's birthday. Here's hoping more are on the way in the next weeks/months.



Moving is always a pain, but since you will already have an extended stay at WDW under your belt, I would suggest expanding the search to non-Disney properties. I can't recall whether you mentioned having a van with you, but renting a van for one week shouldn't be too outrageous. 

Finding a nice resort off property should be doable this early. 

Sheila


----------



## nursie (Dec 17, 2012)

*Any luck Tuggers ?*

Just wondering if anyone else has had a hit for last week in June with RCI exchange. Still have an ongoing search on for June 28 or 29 for DVC resort 2 BR.
Hope within the next 2-4 weeks something comes up.
I've seen June 22nd and July 7th show up in regular search but not the actual week I want.

Maybe DVC owners book July 4th week and I won't see that week


----------



## cory30 (Dec 17, 2012)

There have been several July 4th weeks on the points side the last two weeks but I havent seen those dates on the weeks side (I don't have a search in place for those dates though so am just seeing left overs).


----------



## nursie (Dec 17, 2012)

cory30 said:


> There have been several July 4th weeks on the points side the last two weeks but I havent seen those dates on the weeks side (I don't have a search in place for those dates though so am just seeing left overs).



OK, thanks for your response. Haven't seen any checkin dates for that week on RCI weeks so was just curious if there was anything at all.


----------



## cory30 (Dec 17, 2012)

You are welcome. As someone who watches Points and weeks pretty closely, the deposit check in dates for "points" seems to be a couple of weeks ahead of "weeks" deposits.


----------



## nursie (Dec 20, 2012)

*June 30*

Saw a 1 BR at SSR just now for June 30th on RCI weeks but shoot, I need a 2 BR for the 29th....still staying hopeful we may get a match within the next 4-6 weeks?


----------

